

Does Microsoft + Powerset Beat Google? - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/does_microsoft_powerset_beat_google.php

======
globalrev
If it scales yes, why not?

If it doesnt, well no ldo.

How long would it take for Google to implement something similar?

------
mpc
no

~~~
Anon84
why not?

~~~
Stabback
Several reasons.

First - if Microsoft managed to somehow make a more powerful search with
PowerSet then they are still lacking in reputation. Rep alone will get a large
portion of Google users to stay with them.

Second - People in general don't like Microsoft. Sure they have some great
products (don't knock Windows and Office, the world does run on them even
though there are other great platforms/editors) but they have lost face due to
poor support options and annoying aspects of the interface

Third - Google is not just a search engine.

That's just some of the reasons.

~~~
j2d2
First and Second are the same. Third makes no sense.

~~~
Stabback
First and second are similar yes, however Google is not just a search engine.
They have a dedicated base of Gmail users, they have a great advertising
service. They have youtube (although are thinking it less and less likely to
turn a profit). It would be a huge blow yes if Microsoft somehow overcame
Google in search functionality, however it would not be the end of Google.

